# Possible virus with magnifying glass icon?



## dkang17 (Nov 17, 2013)

imgur: the simple image sharer
^ picture

I'm not sure what it is. The magnifying icon randomly appears after boot up. [its a small icon like picture, but it isn't a icon icon in the traditionally desktop sense] It stays on top of every window and is not clickable. It seems to do nothing but hover. Sometimes, it randomly switches locations but usually stays in the same place.

I've tried a windows restore, virus scans, remove unknown programs, etc. no use.

Any ideas?


----------



## Deejay100six (Nov 24, 2007)

Hi, :wavey: and welcome to TSF.

I wonder if this is it?

Using Magnifier to see items on the screen


----------

